# Goat with swollen face



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a buckling that is about 5 months old. His face and neck are swollen. NOT a CL kind of bump, but both sides of his face, and all the way around under his jaw is swollen and full of fluid. His breathing is raspy, and his voice has changed, slightly. I bought him from a CL free herd (tested, and know that they are free), and I have a free herd (again - everyone tested). Besides that, it isn't a lump, it is his whole face. 

Here is what I have done:
Started penicillin yesterday, wormed, took sterile needle and poked the most swollen areas and got clear fluid to drip out. Today, I shaved his neck and face looking for puncture wounds or thorns - nothing. Looked in his mouth, felt inside - nothing. I gave a Nutridrench/Benedryl cocktail, antibiotic injection, and used a needle again to poke and got more fluid out -some bloody this time. He seems not as swollen today.

Of course we are goat-vet limited around here. Any other suggestions?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you post a picture that way we can really see what and where you are talking about.

I never start a antibiotic unless I really really need to. That can really hind the cause of this. Did you take a temp? No temp no infection.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

The more I read, the more I think I'm dealing with bottle jaw. Going to read some more.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup was going to say sounds like bottle jaw.

Needs Iron injections or RedCell orally. And treat with Ivermectin (if its still effective in your area) and continue the iron till he improves. Repeat the wormer in 7 days.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Not sure if it is bottle jaw or not.... That's what I thought, initially - but he is much improved this evening. Gave more nutridrench, ivermectin and thiamine late this afternoon. He is not wheezing any longer, and the swelling is practically gone. He has never stopped eating or drinking. Found a very small puncture (?) area after shaving him today. Wondering if that is the root of the problem. Will keep a close eye, and get iron tomorrow in town, just in case. So far...things are looking up. (knocking on wood as I am typing this!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how does his eyelids look?


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

They are pale...that's another reason why I thought it was bottle jaw. I did find lice when I was shaving him, so that could be part of the problem too. Now I need to shave the other boys....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok glad you checked -- some people dont so I like to do a little reminder especially before giving iron, dont want to OD them on it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...sorry to hear that Sprite is dealing with this. Since you found a small puncture I would bet that he was stung with a bee...Benadryl works wonders with swelling and breathing issues.
As far as the lice, that will definately cause the anemia...When I brought Angel home 3 years ago she had lice and thankfully I saw them before my others could get them, I doused all my goats with Sevin as well as the barn, it got rid of them pretty quick and I've not had a reinfestation.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good thinking Liz - thats very likely.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

Liz, could you give more detail how you douse with Sevin. Do you just sprinkle it on? Sprinkle and brush it in? Just down the back and sides or from head to toes being extra careful around the eyes?
I've used CyLence pour-on in the past but am out right now and a few of our goats seem to be a bit licey. We do have Sevin on hand though.
Thanks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use a shaker top on an old large spice bottle or you can use a small coffee can and put holes in the lid...I sprinkle the goats then just rub it into the fur, put it in my hand and rub the ears, face and down the legs....then chase everyone out of the shed, clean out every corner etc and sprinkle the dust all over, I have windows open so be careful to not inhale as you do this.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I put it in a knee high panty hose. I put enough in so it will fit in my hand and I rub it into the goats fur.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bottle jaw can wax and wane, depending on what the goat's doing. The only reason it's bottle *jaw* to begin with is because that's where the loose skin is on the goat's head.. Goat drops head to ground to graze, fluid collects in loose skin, bam -- bottle jaw. But if the goat goes in the barn and lays down for a while...with its head above its heart...situation appears to improve. Goat grazes again -- bam, bottle jaw again.

I've heard of *two* cases of "bottle belly," where the goat's depressed and isn't grazing, so the edema collects around the abdomen. That's all it is, though -- edema -- it goes wherever it can go.

That's not to say it's NOT a beesting, of course....I'm just saying to keep an eye on it in terms of what he's doing, and know that it can sorta get better/worse/better, depending.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

He seems to be doing fine today. I cleaned out the buck house, and found 2 wasp nests (sprayed and gone). I got some red cell for the pale gums, just in case, and gave him a little of that and some thiamine, nutridrench, and another shot of antibiotics. I figured if I started Pen. I should do a minimum of 5-7 days. Not knowing what it was, acting like an abscess, but also looking like bottle jaw...I figure I can't hurt finishing a few days of this protocol. Especially if he is doing better. 

I use Sevin too, dust the back and rub in. I do NOT use it on the babies though...I use Lavaggio which is an herbal lice treatment for people. I have had really good luck with it, and that way, my babies don't get OD'ed on pesticide. Like Liz, I dust the floor of the building too.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info about Sevin. We mix our own herbal fly spray that works very well. Don't know if it will work for lice too. We ran out a couple of weeks ago and just got around to ordering more of the essential oils we need. When we make the next batch I'll be paying closer attention to its effect on lice.

About two years ago we had a doe that had bottle jaw. Definately was worse in the afternoon after grazing all day causing fluid to pool under her jaw. Dealing with that was a big reason I took part in a day long workshop about internal parasites. Got my FAMACHA card and learned to do fecal exams. Was time well spent.


----------

